# MBA Banking and Finance



## kumar7 (Jul 22, 2010)

I am looking for MBA in Banking and finance, does any university provide this course and what are the duration and the fees


----------



## ashishkhurana (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey, there are only few universities providing this course, 1 is IGNOU and the other is Sikkim Manipal University in distance mode.


please vist their site at:- The degree that works! Distance Education in Banking and Finance from SMU-DE.

bye and take care


----------



## b.morales99 (Jul 28, 2010)

Are you open in studying in long distance universities. There are good schools in the US offering MBA in Finance you might wanna check it out.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

ashishkhurana said:


> Hey, there are only few universities providing this course, 1 is IGNOU and the other is Sikkim Manipal University in distance mode.
> 
> 
> please vist their site at:- The degree that works! Distance Education in Banking and Finance from SMU-DE.
> ...



WAT!!U sure abt it??coz almost all the universities these days offer MBA in Finance!!


----------



## Amit Shrivastava (Apr 12, 2011)

kumar7 said:


> I am looking for MBA in Banking and finance, does any university provide this course and what are the duration and the fees



I think this course you can get easily because it is now common branch so all the university has this and fee structure is not same it is depend on the college so first select the college.


----------

